# Rocket Cellini Evo v2 strange noise as brew pressure builds



## MediumRoastSteam

Hello there,

I've just bought a new Cellini Evo v2 from Bella Barista and am very happy with it, albeit still trying to get grips with the temp surfing and all of that. The machine is 2 weeks old.

Now that I am familiarising myself with the machine, I am hearing a strange noise as the brew pressure builds up to 9 Bar.

I've spoken to Claudette who kindly forwarded the video (link below) to Rocket, who said that's not an issue and it is most likely the group cam or the expansion valve.

My question is: Has anyone experienced this before?

I am totally new to the E61 / HX so I cannot compare in order to consider this normal or not.

What is interesting is that it does not happen if I do the same when the machine is cold.

Please see link to video below, noise happens between 00:06 and 00:08.






Any feedback is highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Alberto.


----------



## 7493

FWIW my Giotto Evo V2 does it (or something very similar) too. If it's working properly otherwise, I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Thanks Rob666. You've set my mind at rest. I shall now enjoy the coffee.


----------



## Slickster514

I have a brand new Rocket Giotto Evo and have experienced the same issue.

Has anyone been able to positively resolve this?

Have is resolved itself over time as some have suggested ... gradual wear and tear will silence the squeak or so I've been told.

Thanks!


----------



## DavecUK

Nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## Wobin19

My Rocket R58 has always done the same too. I asked the same and was told it's nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

When I was trying to diagnose this issue a while ago, it really drove me up the wall as it was a brand new machine. DavidcUK at the time suggested that this was related to lubrication of the group. At the time, totally inexperienced, I would not dare touching it, as it was all new to me. So I took to Bella Barista, they opened the mushroom (top) and Jordan lubricated the brew valve, but no change.

My Pro-700 doesn't do it at all. The only time I heard it doing, but much softer, is when I chemically backflush it. After I lubricate the cam, it goes away all together.

Is this related to Rocket machines more than others? Don't they lubricate the group well from the factory?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

There is a lot more info about this on this thread:

HELP. about expobar e61 nosie qustion

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?url=http%3A%2F%2Fcoffeeforums%2Eco%2Euk%2Fshowthread%2Ephp%3Ft%3D12639&share_tid=12639&share_fid=6813&share_type=t


----------

